# When Due Muskies Spawn ???



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

When do Muskies spawn , is it a certian water temp , or what month would you say is peak of the spawn ? 
Thanks for any help 
Fish On !!!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Water temps ranging from 49 to 60 degrees. Middle of that range would probably represent the peak.


----------



## Cowanmuskie (Aug 3, 2004)

Fish On said:


> When do Muskies spawn , is it a certian water temp , or what month would you say is peak of the spawn ?
> Thanks for any help
> Fish On !!!


Muskies Generally spawn 2-5 weeks later than their cousins the northern pike.
Following the beinning of longer daylight hours (post- winter solstice), when longer periods of daylight trigger the reproductive cycle in Esox, the muskies will spawn in water temps from 49degrees F- 59 degrees F.

Typically that correlates from April to May here in Ohio.

As to why the ODNR won't establish seasons, as to where those months of spawning, keeping any muskies should be "off limits", beats me?

I would try to protect (if I was the ODNR) a few of the spawners as possible.
Even if the ODNR claims muskie "don't succesfully spawn here in Ohio", the Muskies still DO GO THROUGHT THE MOTIONS OF SPAWNING, which in turn makes them very fragile and tired-out, so any of those fish will likely die if caught.

Just my two cents. Tight lines dude!


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks guys


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I too would like to see a season on muskie but also Walleye on Erie and the Maumee, but thats a whole other topic. However I don't think a season would do much (muskie). I'm going to say that the majority of muskie hunters fish the spring fling. If there was a season it would probably open after the spawn (warmer water temps). This means the pleasure boaters and jet skis are going to be out ripping around and presurring the fish to deeper water. I am a caster(I'm not set up for trolling) so my pursuits are to the shallower fish.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

This is amazing - looks like many people wants ODNR to introduce seasons and to protect fish more, but ODNR is not interested. I emailed them multiple times with this too (and introducing minimum sizes for some species) but they did not reply. Are they too busy or what?


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

Just keep on them [ODNR]. Maybe it's easier over here because such a large percentage of the population is involved in hunting and fishing if even just for the opening day of deer or trout. Heck the kids have a school holiday for the first day of deer season. We've had a closed season on Musky, Pike and Walleye here in PA for some time now. The only place for out-of-season musky fishing over here is Pymatuning since it is shared by Ohio and uses the Ohio regs. The Pittsburgh chapter of Muskies Inc has been lobbying the Fish & Game commission for more. Over the last year or two they've gotten an audience with them and had 2 meetings with the Fish & Game Commission and the PA chapters of MI to discuss species managament improvements. So far on ideas on the table in addition to the closed season are cutting the creel limit in half (from 2 to 1) and increacing the size limit. Additionally there is some discussion about making some lake(s)s catch and release only to promote the opportunity to catch a true trophy sized fish. If the idea takes off over here, the Ohio chapters may some additional leverage on the ODNR. Here's a link to a newspaper article in the Pittsburgh Post Gazette http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/06001/630858.stm

Barry


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Alright this may sound like a stupid question, but I love to fish for Muskie on the occassion that I get the chance. I just purchased a boat and am hoping to get a chance to do it more often. I noticed in one of the replies someone said something about the Muskie being stressed during spawning, and that if they were caught they would likely die. Is this true? Are Muskie more active and aggressive during spawning. Is this a time which you should aviod fishing for them or just aviod keeping them?

I am all for a minimum limit and a season for keeping them. Heck I am all for an all catch and release Muskie fishing in Ohio. With the Advancements in Replicas there is no need for anyone to be keeping them anyways!!

That is my two cents and dumb questions for the day more later

Thanks guys,
Daniel


----------



## siggy45 (Apr 14, 2004)

To my knowledge, Muskies go through the spawning cycle but don't spawn in Ohio lakes. The only lake that I know of that actually has spawning Muskies is Berlin. The DNR refers to the muskie fishery as a stock and take fishery. I am all for size limits as it gives the greater chance for large fish. However, through our club's meetings, the DNR isn't interested.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

wood, it is very stressful on the girls. conservation is key. i would not suggest targeting skis during spawn. thats why they have a closed season in just about every state and ontario.


----------

